# INCRA Engineers Quality Tools, but...



## almost there (Apr 12, 2011)

I recently purchased an INCRA I-box, INCRA hinge crafter, Whiteside bits for use with INCRA jigs. I have come to realize that INCRA jigs and tools are very well engineered products. I have also come to realize that my Bosch tools, though high quality are not 100% compatible with INCRA tools. I had to modify the miter bar to fit snuggly in my miter slot (Bosch slots are slightly over sized). That said, I am considering replacing my Bosch Router table with an INCRA LS super system 17 or 25 combo router stand, table and LS system, and a PC 7518 router, along with a lift system for that router, that INCRA sells, as soon as I have the money, which might be a long time from now. Or, I will keep and use my Bosch tools, which have served me well enough, buy a Leigh Dr4pro dovetail jig with accessory kit, which will work well with my 2 Bosch routers, and spend less money. It all boils down to do I want to buy American or do I want to buy Canadian.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

" It all boils down to do I want to buy American or do I want to buy Canadian."
In the immortal words of Red Green, "We're all in this together."


----------



## J. Leigh (Jul 15, 2012)

That's what happens when you get a taste of a precision high quality tool, you start to see the shortcomings in other tools. Sometimes it's the lack of refinement and sometimes it's a compatibility issue.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

DaninVan said:


> " It all boils down to do I want to buy American or do I want to buy Canadian."
> In the immortal words of Red Green, "We're all in this together."


I'm keepin' my stick on the ice.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

It is inevitable that we cannot always find what we want made in the USA. I am a big believer in buying USA made items, but last time I checked Canada is part of North America. I know of no problems with dealing with Canada. Historically the US and Canada have been close for many years. China, on the other hand; is another situation. Quality control is so variable in China that you could be "shooting in the dark". Sure, there are some top-quality items that come from China, but you can bet your bottom dollar that there are inherent language difficulties when dealing with many of them. Our country does trade with many foreign countries and many believe in keeping the playing field level. Canada and Mexico are American-made. Canada and Mexico are not made in the USA. You gotta decide for yourself where you want to spend your money. Personally, I have quit buying from Harbor Freight due to the Chinese made supplies. In my business, I have several patent infringements ongoing with the Chinese - and quite frankly it usually becomes a "money-pit" to fight with them. Home Depot and Wal*Mart are headed in the same direction - quite a bit of their products are Chinese-made. Lee Valley supplies many products that are in my opinion second to none. You have to do your homework. Good luck and shop smart! It keeps America running!


----------



## 4042 (Sep 30, 2004)

I have the Incra router table (43") with the V2 lift with the 7518 and the LS 25. With the I-Box and hinge crafter. They all work great together, BUT, I think I would change to the MLCS digital router lift. To do this I will need to make the cutout bigger because the face plate for the lift is larger than the V2 lift plate. This will not affect the LS 25 or any jigs. I have not heard or read any reviews on the digital power lift except what MLCS writes and from that I have decided it is worth changing to. With the V2 router lift you have to be VERY CAREFUL with the spring handle that lowers/raises the router because it has a very powerful spring attached and when my hand slipped of the handle while inserting into the lift, the handle sprang straight up with enough force to hit the ceiling of my garage. SO I make sure my hand is securely holding the handle.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Bart; you probably should make an official 'complaint'; that's a fairly risky set of circumstances. 'Somebody's gonna get hurt real bad!' 
Seriously, if you were leaning over the table you'd probably get hit in the face. The handle should be captive(?).


----------



## spectacle43 (Jun 20, 2011)

almost there said:


> I recently purchased an INCRA I-box, INCRA hinge crafter, Whiteside bits for use with INCRA jigs. I have come to realize that INCRA jigs and tools are very well engineered products. I have also come to realize that my Bosch tools, though high quality are not 100% compatible with INCRA tools. I had to modify the miter bar to fit snuggly in my miter slot (Bosch slots are slightly over sized). That said, I am considering replacing my Bosch Router table with an INCRA LS super system 17 or 25 combo router stand, table and LS system, and a PC 7518 router, along with a lift system for that router, that INCRA sells, as soon as I have the money, which might be a long time from now. Or, I will keep and use my Bosch tools, which have served me well enough, buy a Leigh Dr4pro dovetail jig with accessory kit, which will work well with my 2 Bosch routers, and spend less money. It all boils down to do I want to buy American or do I want to buy Canadian.


Almost There,Incra supply adjustable Mitre-Slides that fit Metric Mitre Channels.
Like all Incra Everything is adjustable! Happy hingecrafting!


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

You can't go wrong buying either Canadian or American they both are built to high standards. I have several Incra tools and have absolutely no complaints.


----------



## almost there (Apr 12, 2011)

to spectacle43: I just got off the phone, talking with Mark B at Incra. They do not sell a metric glidelock miter bar for the incra I-box. It seems I am not the only pesron who may have diffeiculty using INCRA jigs- he mentioned other brands of table saw such as mine, in the contractor portable category. It looks like people like me who have portable table saws, etc. should just bite the proverbial bullet when we want to get precision. I should have bought a stand alone jig such asthe Leigh Dovetail jig, or bought a new table saw that works with that $169 mistake I bought


----------



## spectacle43 (Jun 20, 2011)

*Mitre Slide Incra*



almost there said:


> to spectacle43: I just got off the phone, talking with Mark B at Incra. They do not sell a metric glidelock miter bar for the incra I-box. It seems I am not the only pesron who may have diffeiculty using INCRA jigs- he mentioned other brands of table saw such as mine, in the contractor portable category. It looks like people like me who have portable table saws, etc. should just bite the proverbial bullet when we want to get precision. I should have bought a stand alone jig such asthe Leigh Dovetail jig, or bought a new table saw that works with that $169 mistake I bought


temenWill cater for metric Mitrt, but he could have added that the adjustment 
Hi Mark is Correct with that statement,but he could have added that the mitre bar adjustment will cover most accurate metric mitre channels.I have a Scheppach Bandsaw and both Incra slides fit accurately.
Regards Brian:bad:


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I use a shopsmith and wanted the bar to fit it's oddball miter channel. The sell a bar to fit but it had to be drilled and tapped for the mounting screws for the I-Box. It was also pretty sloppy in the channel. The screws in the adjustment washers didn't want to turn any tighter so it looked like I couldn't get the slop out. I emailed Mark at Incra and he suggested removing the screws and applying grease and reinserting them I did that and, also applied a little heat from a heat gun. Then, they tightened enough to take out the slop.


----------



## spectacle43 (Jun 20, 2011)

*I-box to Contracter Saw-Incra*

If the mitre slot is that far out of size ,make a new mitre bar to suit! Surely another $20-00 is not going to put you off such a beautiful Incra-Jig!!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Gene Howe said:


> I use a shopsmith and wanted the bar to fit it's oddball miter channel. The sell a bar to fit but it had to be drilled and tapped for the mounting screws for the I-Box. It was also pretty sloppy in the channel. The screws in the adjustment washers didn't want to turn any tighter so it looked like I couldn't get the slop out. I emailed Mark at Incra and he suggested removing the screws and applying grease and reinserting them I did that and, also applied a little heat from a heat gun. Then, they tightened enough to take out the slop.


place a layer of UHMW on one side or the other of the bar or both...
it works and the miter slides so smoothly...
add some to the bottom of the miter's body/head and you're really down town....

comes in two widths, 3/4 and 3"...

Buy Slick Strips 3 4 Width 1 32 Thick at Woodcraft

Buy Slick Strips 3 Width at Woodcraft


----------



## almost there (Apr 12, 2011)

to stick 486: the slick tape that I added to the bar and grease as Mark at Incra said, helped enough


----------



## ranbla (Jun 1, 2021)

almost there said:


> I recently purchased an INCRA I-box, INCRA hinge crafter, Whiteside bits for use with INCRA jigs. I have come to realize that INCRA jigs and tools are very well engineered products. I have also come to realize that my Bosch tools, though high quality are not 100% compatible with INCRA tools. I had to modify the miter bar to fit snuggly in my miter slot (Bosch slots are slightly over sized). That said, I am considering replacing my Bosch Router table with an INCRA LS super system 17 or 25 combo router stand, table and LS system, and a PC 7518 router, along with a lift system for that router, that INCRA sells, as soon as I have the money, which might be a long time from now. Or, I will keep and use my Bosch tools, which have served me well enough, buy a Leigh Dr4pro dovetail jig with accessory kit, which will work well with my 2 Bosch routers, and spend less money. It all boils down to do I want to buy American or do I want to buy Canadian.


The slot in a Bosch router table is not a standard miter slot nor is it meant to be. It's sole purpose is for the included feather boards and nothing else. if you want standard miter slots, you'll need a different table.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @ranbla


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

ranbla said:


> The slot in a Bosch router table is not a standard miter slot nor is it meant to be. It's sole purpose is for the included feather boards and nothing else. if you want standard miter slots, you'll need a different table.


Welcome to the forum @ranbla


----------

